# php52 not installing in freeBSD 8.1



## bluethundr (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello

 The php52 installer seems to work correctly:


```
***************************************************************
===>   Compressing manual pages for php52-5.2.13_4
===>   Registering installation for php52-5.2.13_4
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
/usr/local/bin/php
/usr/local/bin/php-cgi

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.php.net/
===>  Cleaning for php52-5.2.13_4
```


But when I try to php -v to verify the install this is what I see:


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/usr/ports/lang/php52] $:php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysql.dll' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysql.dll" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysqli.dll' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysqli.dll" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ctype.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ctype.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/hash.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/hash.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/iconv.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/iconv.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/json.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/json.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mysqli.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mysqli.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdo.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdo.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/posix.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/posix.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/session.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/session.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/simplexml.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/simplexml.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/sqlite.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/sqlite.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/tokenizer.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/tokenizer.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xml' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/dom.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/dom.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xmlreader.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xmlreader.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xmlwriter.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xmlwriter.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/filter.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/filter.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/bz2.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/bz2.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/openssl.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/openssl.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdf.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdf.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mcrypt.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mcrypt.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/zip.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/zip.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ftp.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ftp.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.2.13 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cli) (built: Jul 26 2010 20:17:12) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
```

I have tried make deinstall / make reinstall / make clean several times to no avail. How can I get past this point?

thanks!


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2010)

You'll probably need to recompile the extension ports as well, for example:

`% portmaster sysutils/php52-posix` to recompile posix module.


----------



## bluethundr (Jul 27, 2010)

*no luck pn php yet!*

hi and thanks! I tried the portmaster approach but no luck as of yet

I ran (in this order) portmaster sysutils/php52-posix,  portmaster lang/php52, lang/php52-extensions.



```
[root@lbsd8-1:/usr/ports/sysutils/php5-posix] $:php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysql.dll' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysql.dll" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysqli.dll' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/php_mysqli.dll" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mysqli.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mysqli.so: 
Undefined symbol "spl_ce_RuntimeException" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/sqlite.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/sqlite.so: 
Undefined symbol "spl_ce_Countable" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xml' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/bz2.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/bz2.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/gd.so" 
in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/openssl.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/openssl.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdf.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pdf.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mcrypt.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mcrypt.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/zip.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/zip.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ftp.so' - Cannot open 
"/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/ftp.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'iconv' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'tokenizer' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'PDO' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'hash' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xml' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'ctype' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'SimpleXML' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xmlwriter' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'filter' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'dom' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xmlreader' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.2.13 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cli) (built: Jul 27 2010 03:13:58) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
```

would really love to get php installed. although I have to admit this has been a much more interesting journey than going "yum install php5" or "aptitude install php5".


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you checked your extensions.ini?

I don't think you can load a .dll in FBSD...

Besides you should check that you are loading extensions which are actually installed.


----------

